# Who has the best homemade iPhone ringtone



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Just made my first over the weekend, Final Countdown by Europe (Arrested Development Homage).

Looking for some inspiration for more. What have other people made?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

"Her name is suicide" - Serena Maneesh

sounds awfully dramatic from the song name, but it's instrumental & really cool as a ringtone

Edit: and they also cut out the best part of the song (for a ringtone) from the sample


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

the opening 40 seconds of mescaline eyes by these arms are snakes.
so good.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

The guy with all the movie themes has some good ones. 
Ive made a lot, but theyre nothing special. Just intros or choruses to my favorite songs


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

"Homemade" isn't really all that accurate if all you guys are doing is taking a song and cutting it up...

How about _real_ homemade ringtones? Anyone make those?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

kloan said:


> "Homemade" isn't really all that accurate if all you guys are doing is taking a song and cutting it up...
> 
> How about _real_ homemade ringtones? Anyone make those?


yes.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Not home made, but i've been using the intro of Timebomb by RANCID for years.. and when i get my iPhone, i see that being the ringtone on it too..

BReligion


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm using the Hello Moto ringtone


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

what program are you guys using to do this?


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I made a ringtone from the Tide Talking Stain commercial. The mumble jumble voice is quite unique and always springs up conversation when it goes off. Luckily I have a copy of the commercial on my iPhone to show people where it came from. Another way to show off the capabilities of the iPhone.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

tacsniper said:


> what program are you guys using to do this?


I use GarageBand 08....

As for rings', it's just mainly snippets of some of my favourite songs


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The instrumental bridge at 40-something seconds from "Fishies" by The Cat Empire...


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got a snippet of "You Really Got me" by Van Halen that I use for when my girlfriend calls, and "Nightrain" by Gn'R for my two roomates. One of the standard rings for everyone else.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a real genuine original home-made ringtone. The first 30 seconds from a song my band recorded. I wrote this melody and performed it on a plastic fife. Recorded in a professional recording studio. You can listen to the "ring" at the GarageBand website of Sister DJ's Radio Band. Click on the little black box with green triangle to hear the "ring". If anyone wants this, let me know.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

kloan said:


> "Homemade" isn't really all that accurate if all you guys are doing is taking a song and cutting it up...
> 
> How about _real_ homemade ringtones? Anyone make those?


Yeah, I suppose it's not totally accurate, but "Who has the best homemade/song that you liked but cut up into a snippet to put in your iPhone ringtone" doesn't really make a snappy subject heading now does it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bshell said:


> Here is a real genuine original home-made ringtone. The first 30 seconds from a song my band recorded. I wrote this melody and performed it on a plastic fife. Recorded in a professional recording studio. You can listen to the "ring" at the GarageBand website of Sister DJ's Radio Band. Click on the little black box with green triangle to hear the "ring". If anyone wants this, let me know.


Or can people just click on the "Download" button... ?


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure they can, but then they would get the whole song in mp3 form. I suppose from that they can make their own ringtone. That's certainly easier for me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ruffdeezy said:


> I'm using the Hello Moto ringtone


lol.. oh good god.... :lmao:



freeboater said:


> Yeah, I suppose it's not totally accurate, but "Who has the best homemade/song that you liked but cut up into a snippet to put in your iPhone ringtone" doesn't really make a snappy subject heading now does it?


haha.. no, i guess not.. but ya could've just said "who has the best iPhone ringtone..." since you pretty much have to 'make your own' no matter what.. 

anyhoo, i'm just wonderin if people compose their own tunes or sounds and make ringtones outta them instead of using songs.. personally, i think using commercial music as ringtones is tacky..


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

"The Hotdogsladies" from "You Look Nice Today." boop boop de boop...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for that. It's hard to tell from the site.



bshell said:


> Sure they can, but then they would get the whole song in mp3 form. I suppose from that they can make their own ringtone. That's certainly easier for me.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I got a couple of them, I use Garageband to snip them..and export to itunes as ringtones.

1) Layla- Eric Claplton; First 20 seconds of the psychedelic guitar intro

2) The Good the Bad and the Ugly- Theme

2) Hello Hello: Beatles

3) Vertigo- U2


----------



## LenP (Jul 25, 2007)

My ringtone is the opening of "London Calling" - even though it generally isn't.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

For me the first 25 seconds of War - Low Rider and the first 25 seconds of Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping up to Boston (Default one... just love that intro)!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

*I like 40's Radio snips!*

one of my faves is -- All Points Bulletin!

:clap: 

Jim


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

When my wife calls

Girl with a problem - Northern Pikes

And, yes she knows about it- Finds it hilarious


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I've made a few. 

Don Ross - Afraid to Dance
Amazing fingerstyle guitar player. I use this as my main ring.

Coldplay - Viva La Vida
The intro plays when my wife calls. Not TOO ominous, but ominous enough. Haha.

City and Colour - Sleeping Sickness
The chorus of this plays for a few friends' contacts.

Hey Rosetta! - I've Been Asleep for a Long Time
The intro is just a repetitive D chord and it works well as a not-too-annoying ring.

Led Zeppelin - The Ocean
The opening riff serves as a ringtone for when my dad calls. I have it cut so it loops perfectly.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

kloan said:


> "Homemade" isn't really all that accurate if all you guys are doing is taking a song and cutting it up...
> 
> How about _real_ homemade ringtones? Anyone make those?


Ive made a couple. Just play a couple riffs and record them on Garageband. 
Or create some kind of mix on Garageband. 
Id rather use a real song though.


----------



## carleymarie (Feb 3, 2008)

BReligion said:


> Not home made, but i've been using the intro of Timebomb by RANCID for years.. and when i get my iPhone, i see that being the ringtone on it too..
> 
> BReligion


Ha, that was definitely my ringtone a couple of months ago (awesome song).

I have a BlackBerry, but right now it is section of Night Fever - Bee Gees.


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

I just downloaded the CTU Ringtone from 24 for now, but my next plan was to do up a Final Countdown ringtone.. for Gob of course


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

tacsniper said:


> what program are you guys using to do this?


You can make a ringtone in iTunes out of any audio track you have in your library. Google making ringtones in iTunes for directions. If you still have problems repost here and I will assist you. 
I have over 50 made up. One for almost every contact.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I use the Mission Impossible theme song but have used also recently used...

007 bond intro
Wallace & Gromitt
Canon in D Major


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> You can make a ringtone in iTunes out of any audio track you have in your library. Google making ringtones in iTunes for directions. If you still have problems repost here and I will assist you.
> I have over 50 made up. One for almost every contact.


I tried making them in iTunes with no success. It now requires you to purchase the song from them. When I try it with songs that I have purchased, I get an error. iTunes could not connect to the iTunes store. An unknown error occurred (11556)


<edit> OK did some hunting and found out Apple has this function disabled for Canadian and other countries accounts. So I switched to my newly created US account and will try.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm using Tour de France by Kraftwerk for mine and once in a while I'll switch to the Doctor Who theme


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm using the opening to China Grove by the Doobie Brothers. I recorded it with GarageBand. I'm going to have to stop using it though because, when it interrupts my iTunes stream, I think it's just another track and i just forget to answer the phone. LOL!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm using the classic hello moto ringtone. Nothing beats it when you are in a quiet setting and it goes off.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Crewser said:


> I tried making them in iTunes with no success. It now requires you to purchase the song from them. When I try it with songs that I have purchased, I get an error. iTunes could not connect to the iTunes store. An unknown error occurred (11556)
> 
> 
> <edit> OK did some hunting and found out Apple has this function disabled for Canadian and other countries accounts. So I switched to my newly created US account and will try.


try using MakeiPhoneRingtone from Rogue Amoeba - Freebies
used it last night and was able to create a ringtone from a song in my music library which was not purchased via the Canadian iTunes store. Worked with a G3 iphone using v. 2.0.1

The workaround was having convert the track I wanted to use to an AAC file type before dropping into the application window. You can also use one of the free apps they recommend for this.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I like, and still use the ringtone that came as stock on my phone, "ring-ring".
BTW my phone is a 4 year old Telus, and it still does the job perfectly.
Most ringtones I hear today, I don't know if I should jump to attention and salute, or maybe just grab a partner and start dancing.:lmao: 

jb.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Dr Who and Down with the sickness by Disturbed

and i use iToner or GB '08


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Ants said:


> try using MakeiPhoneRingtone from Rogue Amoeba - Freebies
> used it last night and was able to create a ringtone from a song in my music library which was not purchased via the Canadian iTunes store. Worked with a G3 iphone using v. 2.0.1


I will try that today. I may even get their program called FISSION to edit my songs even more. FISSION might make it a whole lot easier to grab the piece of song I want and fade in and out.

I was able to create some ringtones using Ruffdeezy's tutorial on Ehphone.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

I use the classic Super Mario Bros theme. Works well as a ringtone. I also use the Halo theme, and various Family Guy sound bites where Peter is laughing or singing a song (specifically, the FCC song).

Trev


----------

